# Udderly EZ or Henry Milker?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Which one would you pick? Which one is better for the goats?

My LaMancha, Snicket, doesn't have nice, soft teats like Miss Mudge does. She seems to have smaller orifices also. It's been 2 1/2 months that I've been milking now, and my hands still hurt when I milk her. I must get a hand milker...unless someone has another idea for me.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They both work on constant vacuum, so it's just a cost issue, I think.


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

I use the Udderly EZ on my does, but specifically for my small teated doe. I also have arthritis and carpal tunnel in my right hand, so I needed something to help me out (I milk 3 girls). Neither make milking faster, just easier on folks like me and there is less dirt and hair because it goes directly into the bottles. You still have to hand strip each doe after using either milker.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the Udderly EZ because my Dad got it for me. I love it, but have never tried the other. My Saanen girl is very hard to hand milk until after I get her 1/2 milked out with the Udderly EZ.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Note: The Udderly EZ doesn't have tubes to clean.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

I sent you a PM


----------



## meggie (Apr 19, 2004)

I have used both the Udderly EZ and the Henry and the Henry has won hands down. I use it twice a day every day and the girls like it just fine. Matter of a fact my favorite doe Trouble likes it better the hand milking. Now I can leave the farm from time to time and my hubby can milk and he has severe arthritis.
Hope this helps...meg


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

meggie said:


> I have used both the Udderly EZ and the Henry and the Henry has won hands down. I use it twice a day every day and the girls like it just fine. Matter of a fact my favorite doe Trouble likes it better the hand milking. Now I can leave the farm from time to time and my hubby can milk and he has severe arthritis.
> Hope this helps...meg


Minor Hijack:

Meggie - How long have you been using it? I really want to try the Henry Milker but I have seen comments/concerns about long term use and the health of the udder.

Thanks,
Angela


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

I bought one of these for $45

http://www.maggidans.com/milker.htm 

I have used an EZ and a henry's, and trust me, they all work the same- an injector gun provides the vacuum and tubing directs the milk. It's ridiculous that these contraptions cost over $100. And it's ridiculous to spend that amount too. I know, the bashing will start now and everyone who spent $150 will contend that their milk "machine" is far superior. Yeah, okay. Sure. I guess some people have more money than sense.

Now I just buy the injector guns ($15) and tubing ($2), syringes - different sizes make different sized "teat cups" ($.50) and connectors ($.50) and make my own, for myself and everyone I know. If you want the sealed container, you can make one out of the plastic canning lids, a drill bit, and some washers. Heck, my 4H club makes them and sells them for $25 as a fund raiser.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I agree that they are over priced.  That said..... the Udderly EZ cleans easier and you don't get milk in the handle/pump like you do with the Maggidans.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a henry, and it was a big help when my FF's got started, they were tiny teats, and my hands aren't small. but, I can hand milk at least twice as fast, and I do worry that the constant suction is hard on the teat


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I agree that they are over priced.  That said..... the Udderly EZ cleans easier and you don't get milk in the handle/pump like you do with the Maggidans.


Well, cleaning takes about 15 seconds just by pumping solution and rinse through the system, so I don't see that as a deal breaker.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Over time, milk film builds up in the vacuum body and gaskets on the Maggidans. It stinks and harbors bacteria. I would take my homemade one apart and sanitize it regularly. Nasty scum inside.


----------



## meggie (Apr 19, 2004)

I've been using it about a month , but have used the Udderly Ez for about 2 years , I have seen no udder problems. It really is easy to clean .


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Over time, milk film builds up in the vacuum body and gaskets on the Maggidans. It stinks and harbors bacteria. I would take my homemade one apart and sanitize it regularly. Nasty scum inside.


If you make your own, you can buy the vacuum bodies and gaskets in bulk. You can buy A LOT of them for the cost of one EZ milker. And I use one regularly and don't see the scum you describe. I do see them lose vacuum, but I've seen that with the EZ milker too. A new gasket and you're ready to milk again.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Have you taken it apart? I had to do that to realize what was going on.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Alice, my husband tried your milker and was unable to use it comfortably, he said it was harder for him than just milking the little bitty teats, being that what would you recommend purchasing for him when he has to be a relief milker if I become unable before I dry up my does before my due date. Business plan is to have every one dried up by mid september and due to kid by december if this heat will let up so my girls go in heat.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, we dont have too much issue with the itty bitties but more or less tight ff udders.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

After making four or five of the Maggidan's style milkers, with varying sizes of 'guns', I got the Udderly EZ Milker. It's still a squeezing motion, and it's still not *easy* on hands, but it works for tiny teated goats.

The other thing I've done is rig up an electric vacuum pump, pulsator, etc., to provide pulsating vacuum to the Udderly EZ Milker bottle assembly. I haven't got it worked out how to do it for a reasonable cost, unfortunately. Good vacuum pumps are expensive.


----------

